# Headshot Pricing



## Destin (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright, so I just got an inquiry about doing headshots for a girls acting portfolio. I'm confident I can deliver good results, but I'm not sure what to charge her. 

My senior portrait pricing is currently a $150 sitting fee, with print/product packages ranging from $50-400. 

The headshot shoot should go way quicker than a senior shoot though, and she's only going to want a few 8x10 prints of it. So what should I charge her? I was thinking like $75 or $100 sitting fee and $10-12 per 8x10 print. But I'm not sure. 

I'd love to have you guys chime in with your thoughts. But please don't give me any of that crap about undercutting the "pros". I totally agree with most of what you would say, but my prices are on-par with most of the photographers in my area. If this girl could afford to go to a big name portrait studio and pay alot for headshots, she wouldn't have contacted me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, some of the portfolios are also digital as well so you may have to include a digital file for only that purpose for her.  I believe you are running close to what a quick shoot would be.  I would have her check with her agent to see what size print normally is used for the portfolio.  9x13 comes to mind for some. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Destin (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Joe! Now that you say it, 9x13 does sound right. She's going to ask what size she needs, along with some other questions this week when she stops by his office.


----------

